# Best Cell Phone Providers?



## martino61 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wife and I are moving up in 2 months to Vancouver.

I am taking a pulse for preferred cell phone providers in BC. Preferred services are for using a iPhone (4s), 2 users, with good international calling rates.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Plans from $20 a month. | Koodo Mobile is very good. They are owned by the west coast giant Telus which also share the network with the Canadian giant Bell(Hence the term Bellus), but it is the largest LTE coverage in Canada.

With their network, if you go for the Canada-wide calling, you could be in Toronto, calling Newfoundland with your Vancouver phone number and not pay any additional roaming or long distance charges. Basically every call in Canada is local.  They always have deals going on, so if you miss one they are sure to have another one. 

There are some other smaller companies, but i would stay away from them as their service in non-existent out side of the major cities and can even be shotty inside the big cities. One company is being sold but no-one wants to buy it with all its debts, the second will probably go bankrupt before the year is out and the 3rd i believe is cdma so not iphones.

Can check out this website for more info on Canadian cell companies HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - HowardForums Home


----------



## martino61 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for so much the in-depth info, especially the Howard forum link. Very helpful and informative.


----------

